# Co sleeping and waking for work



## Renatismo (Jun 16, 2014)

My husband has been sleeping on the couch until now (5months) and we are ready to sleep together again with our baby. Though he works early, and sometimes even has to wake up in the middle of the night for an early job. How do we manage the clock alarm? How does everyone do?

Thank you!


----------



## Katherine73 (Apr 30, 2012)

My DH gets up at 4:45 every morning and when the radio goes off, he turns it off quickly and gets up. DS is 2 and stirs briefly, but doesn't really wake up. If I have to get up I set a phone alarm close to my ear. It's wind chimes so it's not really jarring. It seems to work well for us.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We are fortunate that the alarm usually doesn't disturb our girls. We turn it off quickly and I feed/fed them back to sleep if necessary.


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

My dd was a super light sleeper. There could not have been any alarm use in our house without waking her. Some babies will sleep through an alarm or can be easily settled after, and some babies can't. Honestly there isn't much you can do to change it. At 7 yo my dd can now sleep through that type of disturbance but that is a normal shift that happens for children as they transition from infancy to childhood. Babies are supposed to be light sleepers. If I were you I would start by testing it out on the weekend, that way if your baby decides she's up for the day after the alarm goes off, you and dh can trade off care to give each other naps to make up for the lost sleep of an early morning waking. If it doesn't work you could sleep together on the weekend and dh could continue to sleep elsewhere on work nights. I will say that if I could have done it all over I would have gotten a full size bed for dd's room from the get go. That way she and I could have slept there together without depriving dh of the comfort of a real bed. Also it would allow me to nurse her down in a bed, but then slip away for some adult time in our room with dh, and then go back to sleep with her when she woke in the middle of the night.


----------



## mama2anna (Jul 4, 2014)

Dh has to get up early for work to (4:30-5:00 am) and we co-sleep, so he sets our alarm clock to a classical radio station, and it usually won't wake her up.


----------



## Neonprincess (Jul 8, 2014)

Katherine73 said:


> My DH gets up at 4:45 every morning and when the radio goes off, he turns it off quickly and gets up. DS is 2 and stirs briefly, but doesn't really wake up. If I have to get up I set a phone alarm close to my ear. It's wind chimes so it's not really jarring. It seems to work well for us.


Make sure to set your phone to airplane mode if its left by your head all night. You can't receive calls but the alarm will still work. Airplane mode turns off the radiation emitting signal that's searching for the service!:grin:


----------



## twinoneseven (Jul 12, 2014)

good,We are fortunate that the alarm usually doesn't disturb our girls. We turn it off quickly and I feed/fed them back to sleep if necessary.thank you


----------



## J1379 (Feb 25, 2011)

DH wakes up early for work and our DD is a very light sleeper as well. What works for us is setting his phone alarm to a very soft ring tone that usually doesn't wake her up. If he does happen to wake her then I can usually nurse her back to sleep very quickly. To be honest - most of the time he is waking me up more than he is waking our DD up! Since having children I wake up to even the slightest of noises!


----------

